# Silent Hill?



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone here really into the silent hill series? I've been hooked ever since I played the first Silent Hill game back in 7th grade. Silent Hill 2 was even better, and to me is still the best of all the games in all aspects. In my opinion, the series hasn't been the same since they handed it over to the American developers. And I'm pretty bummed that the new Silent Hill game coming out didn't have Akira Yamaoka doing the music. To me, the music was what made Silent Hill come to life.

Anyone care to discuss?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I've played the second one and Homecoming, though I haven't finished either, the second one scared me (I was like 11 when I played it). Homecoming seems pretty good, but I'm only 2 hours or so in.

There just aren't many horror games around these days. PC has that game Amnesia which is supposed to be pretty damn scary, and consoles, there's Resident Evil (which isn't really horror anymore), Silent Hill, Dead Space, Siren, and games like Bioshock and Fallout 3 that incorporate a few survival horror elements.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

BostonB said:


> I've told myself I was going to play every one, but I never do.
> 
> I'd be willing to discuss the movie though


The movie surprisingly lived up to the game. Had a great time seeing it. But I made the mistake of taking my mother with me, who doesn't like scary movies. She couldn't sleep for two days after seeing it.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I love the Silent Hill series. I think the best one is probably Silent Hill 2. The only one I didn't like was Homecoming. The most recent one I've played it Shattered Memories, which was interesting because you get to answer questions and a psychologist analyzes you.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Silent Hell said:


> I love the Silent Hill series. I think the best one is probably Silent Hill 2. The only one I didn't like was Homecoming. The most recent one I've played it Shattered Memories, which was interesting because you get to answer questions and a psychologist analyzes you.


Homecoming was a bit of a disappointment. I didn't like those little cut sequences right before an enemy came too and how they changed the gameplay. And although the pyramid head scene was kind of cool, there was really no point of him actually being in that game.

Silent Hill 2 is the best one for sure. Definitely ranks #1 on my list of all survival horror games.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Silent Hill :heart


3 is my fav because Heather Beam is the best weapon in the history of everything.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Silent Hill is possibly the scariest game ever made; Or so it was ranked. I believe it. That game creeps me out. I could never play it without shutting it off because I got spooked; The same goes with Resident Evil. :um


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

Currently playing SH2, they got the psychological horror down pretty well. The atmosphere of that game is amazing. 
Has anyone played Clock Tower? It was for SNES, and pretty unique at that time cause you don't have weapons to fight your enemies so you could only run and hide.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ladofmad said:


> Has anyone played Clock Tower? It was for SNES, and pretty unique at that time cause you don't have weapons to fight your enemies so you could only run and hide.


I played Clock Tower 3, and one of the older ones that was for PS1 (don't remember the name but it was the one with Scissor Man). I never played the first one though.

I like games like that. There aren't a lot in that run and hide sub-genre unfortunately.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

ladofmad said:


> Currently playing SH2, they got the psychological horror down pretty well. The atmosphere of that game is amazing.
> Has anyone played Clock Tower? It was for SNES, and pretty unique at that time cause you don't have weapons to fight your enemies so you could only run and hide.


I unfortunately never got to play any of the Clock Tower's. 

Silent Hill 2 is the only one of the games that actually gave me nightmares. I remember this one dream I had dealt with those hangers you fight against after that little girl locks you in the hospital room. I had a nightmare I was in that room fighting the hangers and one of them was strangling me with its feet. And I looked up and it was my grandpa. XD!! I laugh about it now, but it scared the sh*t out of me when I was 12.


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> I unfortunately never got to play any of the Clock Tower's.
> 
> Silent Hill 2 is the only one of the games that actually gave me nightmares. I remember this one dream I had dealt with those hangers you fight against after that little girl locks you in the hospital room. I had a nightmare I was in that room fighting the hangers and one of them was strangling me with its feet. And I looked up and it was my grandpa. XD!! I laugh about it now, but it scared the sh*t out of me when I was 12.


 Were you scared of your grandpa in general? Yeah, and I thought that girl was a major brat when she did that to my character.


----------



## gr15 (Apr 29, 2011)

Loved Silent Hill 2, one of my fav. games. I stopped playing them after Silent Hill 4 as Team Silent weren't working on it anymore. Silent Hill Homecoming didn't interest me at all, but I'm looking out for Silent Hill Downpour. Looks promising.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I think Silent Hill 2 was the best  The recent additions to the series haven't been all that good. There aren't too many 'horror' games these days, only one of note i've played was Siren Blood Curse on PS3. 

Dead Space is meant to be horror - but it's like Doom. Nothings scary when you're carrying a big enough gun lol.

The music's always been awesome though. I shall go listen to it now


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

ladofmad said:


> Were you scared of your grandpa in general? Yeah, and I thought that girl was a major brat when she did that to my character.


Hmm...that makes some sense because I did kind of revere my grandfather a bit. And yeah after she locked me in there was pretty POed.

I'm still a big fan of Akira Yamaoka and I do listen to the Silent hill 2 music (even the demented music). Does that make me weird that I like it?

Don't know what the hells they are going to do with the new Silent Hill since they got rid of the whole team. Oh well, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## gr15 (Apr 29, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm still a big fan of Akira Yamaoka and I do listen to the Silent hill 2 music (even the demented music). Does that make me weird that I like it?


All it shows is you have good taste in VG music


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm still a big fan of Akira Yamaoka and I do listen to the Silent hill 2 music (even the demented music). Does that make me weird that I like it?


Maybe the good kind of weird  lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

This used to scare me. But now I just laugh hysterically at it.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I love Silent Hill! I own 1-5 + Origins with Shattered memories. One of my favorite series! You would probably like the first Bioshock if you like Silent Hill 

My friend also beta tested Down Pour if you would like some great info on it before it's announced further in this year.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ I would love to! Pretty please?

I'm a little worried because of how the team is changed and because Akira Yamaoka is not doing the music (which is pivotal to me).


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> This used to scare me. But now I just laugh hysterically at it.


^ This was by far the scariest Silent Hill game in my opinion. Silent Hill 2 was kind of scary too, especially when you first encounter pyramid head for the first time. I kind of laugh at them these days aswell, but I was like 10 when I was playing the first Silent Hill's, and I wasn't laughing then :lol I remember this scene freaked me the hell out though.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I loved Silent Hill 2. But I've also played 3 and homecoming. For me, Homecoming was terrible. I hope that Silent Hill 8 will be an improvement, getting back to it's roots.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Timeofallout said:


> I loved Silent Hill 2. But I've also played 3 and homecoming. For me, Homecoming was terrible. I hope that Silent Hill 8 will be an improvement, getting back to it's roots.


You're lucky you didn't play 4, it's easily the worst one of the Silent Hill series. Here's the trailer for the new one, it looks decent, but just by watching the trailer it lacks the subtle horror element that the originals had.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if these details are out yet but

-All the levels are new, no remakes of levels
-Sub system to get places fast (already told)
-Quest system (already told)
-Weapon... was a crowbar/wrench? 
-One of the levels is a catacombs 
-Unreal 3 engine (told)

Friend said it is great and the game play is amazing better then the last few.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh god, I remember the SH3 storeroom scene scaring me too. I remember reading in some magazine as I was having a major boner waiting for SH3 to come out, that they tried to make all the alternative levels similar to the inside of a body, which is where that came from. SH3 was definitely just as scary as SH2. 

The first Silent Hill game was more disturbing and I'd say it would because of the music. That one had the scariest music not only because it didn't sound as 'produced' as the music in the other games, but because it had this weird evil industrial pulsating thing jumping out at you when you least expect it. 

Silent Hill 4: The Room wasn't that bad at all. It was a little awkward dealing with 1st person mode at first. But I liked all the subtle elements of it. Especially in that area with the giant spiral staircase. There is so much crazy effed up **** that you can't see unless you have a camera hack. That was also one of the best things about SH2&4, all the stuff you didn't notice.

In my opinion everything after SH4 was a major disappointment. I didn't like homecoming at all. It tried too hard to be similar to the movie which had recently came out and I didn't like how it had those weird cutscenes before an enemy came. Plus you had to actually point the gun yourself which sucked because I was used to how the controls/gameplay was before. 

Thanks for the details, Devil. However, I'm still a little nervous and I don't expect much from downpour. But I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Anyone here really into the silent hill series? I've been hooked ever since I played the first Silent Hill game back in 7th grade. Silent Hill 2 was even better, and to me is still the best of all the games in all aspects. In my opinion, the series hasn't been the same since they handed it over to the American developers. And I'm pretty bummed that the new Silent Hill game coming out didn't have Akira Yamaoka doing the music. To me, the music was what made Silent Hill come to life.
> 
> Anyone care to discuss?


Totally agree with all of that. For me, everything went downhill after SH3. SH4 deviated from the original 3, and I really didn't like the whole room concept. SH2 was amazing, it's still one of my favorite games of all time. Great story, and of course Pyramid Head was awesome. Just about crapped my pants the first time I got to this part:

@ 1:04





The Silent Hill games are the only games to ever scare me. I can watch a scary movie no problem, but something about playing the early SH games is a creepy experience. The music by Akira Yamaoka might be a part of that ambiance. Half of the time the music tricks you into thinking something is around the corner when there isn't. Sad to see he won't be on the next soundtrack. I've got the soundtracks for the first 3 games, mostly just listening to the more relaxing tracks like Theme of Laura. I just hope they use his music in the next Silent Hill movie.

I've only played about an hour of Homecoming, wasn't really feeling it. I agree, they took a lot from the movie. The nurses were no longer creepy, they had the 'sexy' look from the film. And of course they had to bring back Pyramid Head... Should have just left him in SH2. Wish Team Silent would get back together.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

It's a great series and I can't wait for Downpour to come out.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


> Just about crapped my pants the first time I got to this part:
> @ 1:04
> 
> 
> ...


:eek!!!!! You can just feel the music pulsating as pyramid head veers closer. This is a perfect example of how the music plays such a huge role. It's funny how Maria is just like walking like nothing is behind her. I'm still getting chills from that.

Knowing all I know about Pyramid Head and how he's technically supposed to be a figment of James (the guilt portion) there is actually no reason for him to be in any of the other SH games. But of course, since he's so scary, [email protected]$$, and awesome - what the hey. They certainly nailed his scene in the movie. Same with the nurses. Despite all the discrepancies in the movie storyline in comparison with the game they still used the exact same music from the game soundtrack and it's one of the few movies based on videogames that worked. Unlike the Resident Evil movie...


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread flooded me with nostalgia that assured a place for the original PSX game on my Droid. Download just ended


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

movie was fked up, some really messed up stuff, dont know about the gamez


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

djkghigh said:


> movie was fked up, some really messed up stuff, dont know about the gamez


Made the mistake of taking my mother with me to see the movie. BIG MISTAKE! She couldn't sleep for two days. The only thing that freaked me out in the movie was what happened to Christabella at the end (me being a female has to do with this), as well as the cutscene going into Alessa's past. Just bothered me. But then I become comfortable with being bothered and end up liking it? :um


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Made the mistake of taking my mother with me to see the movie. BIG MISTAKE! She couldn't sleep for two days. The only thing that freaked me out in the movie was what happened to Christabella at the end (me being a female has to do with this), as well as the cutscene going into Alessa's past. Just bothered me. But then I become comfortable with being bothered and end up liking it? :um


Is she the girl who gets killed when they're hiding out in the church? I was really disappointed in the movie to be honest. I heard that they were making a new one, but I don't know if that's still going to happen.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^It's currently being filmed. It's called Silent Hill: Revelations 3D. It's based on SH3.



MojoCrunch said:


> Despite all the discrepancies in the movie storyline in comparison with the game they still used the exact same music from the game soundtrack and it's one of the few movies based on videogames that worked. Unlike the Resident Evil movie...


When I first saw the movie, I hated it because I tried to compare it to SH1. But when I watched it again, viewing it as it's own movie (not trying to compare it) I loved it. I did feel it kind of fell off towards the end (the entire church scene where Alessa gets revenge). But I loved the ending.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

SH2 FTW!

That is all.

Farewell.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Is she the girl who gets killed when they're hiding out in the church? I was really disappointed in the movie to be honest. I heard that they were making a new one, but I don't know if that's still going to happen.


The movie wasn't perfect, but it was better than what I expected and did stay true to the game for the most part. Christabella is that crazy evil church lady. Her death scene bothered the hell out of me.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Mojo, are you into any other survival horror games? 

Another thing, at the end of the movie when she leaves Silent Hill with her daughter and goes back home. Is she in a different reality than her husband? I'm assuming she remains stuck in the Silent Hill world right?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Mojo, are you into any other survival horror games?
> 
> Another thing, at the end of the movie when she leaves Silent Hill with her daughter and goes back home. Is she in a different reality than her husband? I'm assuming she remains stuck in the Silent Hill world right?


I like the Resident Evil series and I like Fatal Frame.

And yeah I think she is stuck in the 'foggy' world of Silent Hill. I was a little confused on that too.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

OH ****, I'm a huge Silent Hill fan.


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sad about the music for Downpour  But hopefully the game will still be good. Of the ones I've played the only one I never finished was SH4, and mostly because my game disc was messed up. But that one might have been the scariest to me for some reason. I still haven't gotten to play Origins or Shattered Memories. 

And OMG, that freaking mannequin in SH3 scared me so bad the first time I played I just shut off the game and slunk away, haha.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Silent Hill 2 is like one of the best games ever.I wish they stopped after #4 when Team Silent left and let the game die but no, these new developers steal it and made the games terrible.The worst part is they think they understand silent hill.The movies too.WHY IS PYRAMID HEAD IN THERE?!I have no hopes for Downpour, it might be good in its own right but not as Silent Hill.

Anyway i played it last year first time and i can't believe how its held up for its time, graphics are still good too.Game isn't just a horror...brilliantly told story and amazing experience.I really liked Silent Hill 3 but i don't recall it scaring me once, #2 has just got this really isolated feel to it, i didn't get that in the 3rd.Everytime i replay number 2 i find something new to think about story wise.Plus the music is incredible.

Silent Hill 2 > 3 > 4 > 1
All the rest suck


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Currently listening to SH OSTs.



Hamtown said:


> Silent Hill 2 > 3 > 4 > 1


Blasphemy!!!! You put SH1 as last.









For me it is:
SH1>SH2>SH3
No other Silent Hill classifies as a Silent Hill for me.

But my favourite is SH3, why is it last on my list? Simple, objective evaluation has nothing to do with likes and dislikes.:b
The first SH was something completely new, the whole "atmosphere based horror" had not been well explored in video games until then. So it is the best, simply because it was a gaming milestone and had that stupidly awesome intro music. 
SH2 took the deep story a few steps further, but had nothing new, plus it wasn't a sequel to the story in SH1.

One thing is true, these games aged very well, SH2 and 3 are still good looking.

In my opinion SH4 would have been a nice game, with an interesting concept, if they didn't call it "Silent Hill" (thank you, Konami idiots)

This concludes my Silent Hill ramblings :teeth


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

s0dy said:


> SH1>SH2>SH3
> No other Silent Hill classifies as a Silent Hill for me.


^Quoted for truth.


----------

